# 1000TB en un solo DVD



## Ratmayor (Oct 8, 2014)

Unos investigadores australianos han encontrado un método muy ingenioso e inteligente por el cual disminuir el tamaño de incidencia del rayo de luz en el DVD y así aumentar enormemente la cantidad de información almacenada.





El almacenamiento de datos en medios ópticos se remonta a la década de los 80, pero parece que pese a su evolución nunca habíamos aprovechado su capacidad al máximo. En lugar de los 4.7GB de capacidad de un DVD convencional o los escasos 700MB del CD, el Dr. Zongsong y su equipo de la universidad de Swinburne en Australia han logrado almacenar 1000TB en un único DVD como así reporta fastcolabs.

Los investigadores han sobrepasado los límites del almacenamiento óptico. El límite que siempre han desafiado los fabricantes es lo que conocemos como límite de la refracción de la luz. Parecía que los rayos láser no podían emitir a menos de 500 nanómetros (el láser rojo utilizado en lectores de DVD tiene una longitud de onda de 650 nanómetros), pero llegó el BluRay y su rayo láser de luz azul y logró bajar a 405nm. El aparente límite del almacenamiento de datos en medios ópticos. Pero parece que el Dr.Zongsong y sus compañeros han logrado la forma de bajar de ese límite usando dos rayos de luz disminuyendo la longitud de onda a los 9 nanómetros.

Inteligentemente, los investigadores han usado dos rayos de luz, ambos de 500nm. Uno para grabar la información mientras el segundo (de color púrpura) es usado para bloquear el rayo de luz, dejando solo incidir 9nm de él en el disco.

Los beneficios son obvios, al reducir tanto el espacio que se necesita para almacenar bits, la cantidad de información a almacenar en un solo DVD aumenta enormemente, llegando a sobrepasar la increíble cifra de los 1000TB. Aunque los problemas que han acompañado a los medios de almacenamiento óptico siguen ahí y se agravarán con el incremento de capacidad.

Almacenar tanta información en un solo disco de 12cm de diámetro puede ser muy peligroso, ya que los riesgos de que la información se degrade o pierda siguen siendo igual de altos que en el DVD convencional. Además, el tiempo de grabación de 1 DVD con 1000TB de capacidad es enorme. Imaginad pasar semanas para grabar tus datos.

Pese al uso obvio como medio de ocio, este incremento tan bestial de capacidad puede ser muy útil en el entorno empresarial. La posibilidad de reducir a solo 9nm en los formatos ópticos u otros formatos permitirá usos hasta ahora no concebidos de la información. ¿Podrá esta innovación repercutir en nuevos sistemas de almacenamiento o comunicación?

Fuente


----------



## hellfire4 (Oct 8, 2014)

A la pelotita, justamente me recordo que leí una noticia del 2010 sobre un equipo japones habia logrado grabar 50 TB en un dvd (y lamentablemente no volvio a haber noticias) y me parecio una bestialidad, que incluso llegue a leer por otros lados que seria el renacer del dvd, que habia perdido antes frente al bluray en la competencia de formatos por la alta definición -hd dvd contra bluray-

La fuente:
Científicos inventan manera de almacenar 50 TeraBytes en un DVD
http://www.eliax.com/index.cfm?post_id=7766

Pero 1000 TB ahora, pucha, "pequeña diferencia", hasta los discos rigiros quedan hechos un poroto respecto a la capacidad.
La preguntas retoricas: ¿ira a prosperar? ¿llegara a ser lanzado?, ya que entre cuestiones de intereses, financiación, y que no le serruchen el piso, justamente por intereses de otras partes. Bueno, solo queda esperar para ver que pasa. Ojala que se de


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 9, 2014)

Ratmayor dijo:


> . . . .  En lugar de los 4.7GB de capacidad de un DVD convencional o los escasos 700MB del CD, el *Dr. Z*ongsong y su equipo de la universidad de Swinburne en Australia han logrado almacenar 1000TB en un único DVD como así reporta . . . .





El *Dr. Z*


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Oct 9, 2014)

Bueno

Bueno tambien habria que ver cuanto es el tiempo de acceso. A tremenda cantidad de datos.


----------



## Ratmayor (Oct 9, 2014)

KARAPALIDA dijo:


> Bueno
> 
> Bueno tambien habria que ver cuanto es el tiempo de acceso. A tremenda cantidad de datos.


Bueno, eso es relativo puesto a que la única variante es el espezor del láser, no debería presentar mayor latencia, claro, está que entre más datos hay entre pistas, obviamente debe recorrer más en el mismo espacio, lo otro sería jugar con las rpm de los discos, aunque también se sabe que los discos tienen un límite físico antes que estallen 

En fin, no deja de ser interesante, sin embargo, dudo que llegue a acabar con el Blu-ray, ya le han metido mucha plata, además que ya se habla de un disco holográfico que se planea sea el sucesor del BD...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 9, 2014)

Fogonazo dijo:


> El *Dr. Z*


----------



## saltamon23 (Oct 11, 2014)

en realidad si es asi como dicen todos los dekas problemas NO son tales:
sera cosa de optimizar el resto, no es solo cuestion de echarse a dormir:

mejorar el receptor, o sea no usar DVDs sino algun tipo de recipiente mas resistente, como un cubo de cristal, o un disco mas resistente y protegido , puesto que hablamos de 1000 Tb.
y el acceso a la info , pues es cosa de mejorar protocolos, para acceder mas rapido a las zonas requeridas.

en fin, si es cierto es un avance muy interesante el cual deberia ser complementado mejorando todo lo relacionado.
una unidad de 1000 Tb  de un material resistente, sin piezas moviles, regrabable, eso es un disco rigido que estaria en vigencia por decadas o siglos, sin piezas moviles como dije.
incluso, con tanto espacio disponible, es facil imaginar rutinas que automaticamente , cando la pc este sin uso automaticamente realice back ap en otra seccion de ese mismo disco de forma tal de proteger la info de algun daño en la seccion rprincipal.

todo avance es interesante y los "peros" son solo cosas a solucionar, nada mas.


----------



## asatuculet (Oct 15, 2014)

1000 TByte = 1 PByte (PetaByte)

Atentamente...


----------



## tiago (Oct 22, 2014)

Vamos, que antes dará fallos de lectura o se lo comerán los bichos, que terminas de llenarlo.  






Saludos.


----------



## covra (Oct 23, 2014)

juas, imagina llevar tooooooooooooooodas las fotos de la boda a tus amigos...^^


----------



## Ratmayor (Oct 23, 2014)

covra dijo:


> juas, imagina llevar tooooooooooooooodas las fotos de la boda a tus amigos...^^


Sí, pero si hago una encuesta te aseguro que la mayoría de los que leyeron este post, pensaron en cuanto p*rn podían almacenar ahí


----------



## hellfire4 (Oct 23, 2014)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Sí, pero si hago una encuesta te aseguro que la mayoría de los que leyeron este post, pensaron en cuanto p*rn podían almacenar ahí



Y..depende, cuanta mayor sea la calidad de la imagen del video, mejor se vera, pero ocupara más espacio, y menos se podra almacenar, pero calculo que aún así, para unos cuantos de calidad hd y full hd. Pero bueno, hay gente que a veces también hace compilados con imagenes h manga y hentai, además del material tradicional.
También hay que tener en cuenta que no todo el material se encuentra en alta resolución.
En conclusión, alcanzaría, y para mucho.
Pero bueno, no sé, como que a simple vista, no se si seria capaz de llenar 1000 TB pura y exclusimavemente de ese tipo de "material", como que tendría que pensar en otras cosas además, al fin y al cabo, el internet no es solo "eso", ya que de hecho, tenia en mente otra cosa


----------



## pigma (Oct 24, 2014)

Es mucha capacidad, se me ocurre que podrian hacer un disco como si fuese una moneda, con esa tecnologia, ya no tendriamos que andar cargando nuestras peliculas en enormes DVDs! jejeje


----------



## Angel Huapalla (Oct 26, 2014)

Seria excelente, aparte de grabar unas lindas señoritas que están con demasiada calor, podría grabar todo Foro de electrónica por varios años, con todos los diagramas que ello incluye. Me gusta la tecnologia


----------



## shevchenko (Nov 7, 2014)

Para la Musica! y en vez de decir tenes musica de tal? dirias, pasame LA musica!


----------



## Ratmayor (Nov 7, 2014)

shevchenko dijo:


> Para la Musica! y en vez de decir tenes musica de tal? dirias, pasame LA musica!


Sería una eternidad de música  Imagínate, tengo en MP3 cerca de 60Gb y son como 500K temas, no quiero ni calcular cuantas canciones entrarían en 1000Tb


----------



## hellfire4 (Nov 9, 2014)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Sería una eternidad de música  Imagínate, tengo en MP3 cerca de 60Gb y son como 500K temas, no quiero ni calcular cuantas canciones entrarían en 1000Tb



No me quiero imaginar cuanto podría llegar a tardar en reproducir todos los temas en el caso que hubiese un reproductor de musica capáz de leer ese disco y el formato mp3. Jhe, de seguro en el caso de poner musica en una fiesta, terminaria primero la fiesta antes de haber pasado todos los temas contenidos.
Por otro lado, lo de la idea de tener películas en vaya uno a saber que resolución, me parece buena


----------



## ESKALENO (Nov 10, 2014)

En un Blue ray lo vería hasta lógico, pero ¿en un DVD?, habrá de ser de excelente calidad porque,  ¿qué pasará sí se raya?


----------



## hellfire4 (Nov 10, 2014)

ESKALENO dijo:


> En un Blue ray lo vería hasta lógico, pero ¿en un DVD?, habrá de ser de excelente calidad porque,  ¿qué pasará sí se raya?



Y mira, por expericiencia ya que he recuperado discos de dvd, mientras el platinado este sano, se puede recuperar, ya que lo que se raya es la capa de policarbonato, impidiendo la lectura del laser correctamente, de manera que con un pulimento para policarbonato que previamente dejaste actuar sacas lo más que puedes los rayones, y luego empleas un producto para cubrir y lo dejas reposar, y lo terminas también retirando. Yo antes empleaba algodones superextra suaves, pero dada la dichosa mugre que el algodon larga, lo mejor para ello resultaron ser las franelas de microfibra hechas para limpiar pantallas led/lcd.
En algunos casos el primer pulido puede fallar si es que los rayones son muchos, o muy profundos, de manera que es probable que debas de repetir dos o tres veces el pulido de la capa de policarbonato.
En algunos caso muy particulares, se han llegado a emplear maquinas caseras donde uno hace girar el disco con un motor mientras lo pule, pero suele ser excepcional, ya que el disco realmente debe de estar muy a la miseria, y uno tiene que saber hacerlo, no sea cosa que haga bolsa el disco
Aunque bueno, mejor sigue siendo prevenir que curar, más vale ser cuidadoso a la hora tanto de poner el disco en la bandeja a reproducir como a la hora de guardarlo. Yo por experiencia, he visto mucha gente que es muy bruta a la hora de poner los discos en las bandejas, lo deslizan, rayandolos, y lo mismo al guardarlo en sus cajas. E incluso gente que ha hecho pedazos los discos al querer sacarlos de sus cajas, por no saber pulsar el soporte del medio de la caja.
También recalco otra cosa, aunque suene egoista, el descuido de mucha gente con los dvds es una de las principales razones del porque a los coleccionistas de películas no nos gusta prestas nuestras películas.


----------



## 7s7 (Jun 24, 2015)

tiago dijo:


> Vamos, que antes dará fallos de lectura o se lo comerán los bichos, que terminas de llenarlo.
> 
> http://tierra.rediris.es/pro/CD-fungi/CD-fungi.JPG
> 
> Saludos.



Que me he quedado muy intrigado. El destrozo no parece de microondas. ¿De qué es?


----------



## Scooter (Jun 24, 2015)

¿Que significa "DVD" ese?
¿Son esos discos que tenían películas dentro que se usaban antiguamente?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 24, 2015)

7s7 dijo:


> Que me he quedado muy intrigado. El destrozo no parece de microondas. ¿De qué es?


 
https://www.google.com.ar/#q=hongo+que+se+come+los+cd





Scooter dijo:


> ¿Que significa "DVD" ese?
> ¿Son esos discos que tenían películas dentro que se usaban antiguamente?


 
CD - DVD ,  discos de almacenamiento


----------



## Scooter (Jun 24, 2015)

Es verdad, también se usaban para datos ¡Que pintoresco!, ya no me acordaba 

He estado así como cuatro años con el grabador de DVD roto, el otro día me hice el ánimo y lo renové, ahí se ve el uso que le doy.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 24, 2015)

Todavía los uso de respaldo para guardar fotos  pero hago dos o tres copias


----------



## analogico (Jun 24, 2015)

asi debio ser







ya no importa 
ya quedo obsoleto


----------



## ruben90 (Jun 24, 2015)

y esa tecnología podría aplicarse a los Discos Duros de las computadoras? o solo para los DVD? así se reduciría el tamaño no? pero usar dos laser no aumentaría la temperatura de la unidad? simple curiosidad


----------



## yosimiro (Jun 24, 2015)

Para poder grabar semejante densidad de información, el haz debe ser extremadamente *"fino"*, por lo que no creo que aumente la temperatura significativamente.


----------



## hellfire4 (Jun 25, 2015)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Todavía los uso de respaldo para guardar fotos  pero hago dos o tres copias



Y bueno, hombre precavido vale por dos
Yo también, de hecho aún tengo mis antiguos pero aún funcionales dvd regrabables, que aún uso en mi 1º, único, y aún funcional reproductor de dvd (tiene 10 años y aún funciona), conectado a un tv de tubo de 32 pulgadas -menudo armatoste que es-.
También me valen para copias de respaldo, cuando los pendrives y los disco rígidos rescatados que se usan como si fuesen portatiles no alcanzan.





tiago dijo:


> Vamos, que antes dará fallos de lectura o se lo comerán los bichos, que terminas de llenarlo.
> 
> http://tierra.rediris.es/pro/CD-fungi/CD-fungi.JPG
> 
> Saludos.



Se parece mucho a lo denominado como laser rot, que el termino surgió justamente con los primeros laserdisc (un formato que poco prospero frente al VHS, pese a su mejor calidad, pero con algunas que otras desventajas), y a los primeros cds, dado que no fueron fabricados apropiadamente; a veces se llegaba a usar un adhesivo de calidad ínfima para unir ambas caras de un disco
La data es parte de la wiki

Un artículo en inglés justo:

http://www.digital-scrapbooking-storage.com/disc-rot.html





analogico dijo:


> asi debio ser
> 
> https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/8/81/Memorex-minidisc.jpg
> 
> ...



Un mini cd justo, la gracia, es que aunque tuviesen mucha menos capacidad que un cd de 700 mb, lo cobran mucho más caro. Los llegue a ver en negocios, pero poco duraron por eso que cuento.


----------



## analogico (Jun 25, 2015)

hellfire4 dijo:


> Un mini cd justo, la gracia, es que aunque tuviesen mucha menos capacidad que un cd de 700 mb, lo cobran mucho más caro. Los llegue a ver en negocios, pero poco duraron por eso que cuento.


me refiero a la carcaza   debieron ser con carcaza los dvd y cd


----------



## hellfire4 (Jun 26, 2015)

Y bueno, por lo visto, hasta que no sea definitivamente lanzado y analizado. 
Como que sus virtudes y desventajas que por ahora se formulen serian (al menos vistas por un lado), especulaciones.
Ya que me imagino que quienes esten a cargo de su desarrollo contemplaran sus handicaps, y como hacer para eliminarlos y/o paliarlos lo más que se pueda.
Solo queda esperar y ver si la cosa prospera o no.
Ojala que si.


----------



## Scooter (Jun 27, 2015)

Pues no se.
Por ejemplo recuerdo lo DVDs "de doble capa"...
Recuerdo que la gente los nombraba porque NUNCA he visto uno. Si, si mi grabadora es de doble capa y la ost... en bote pero los DVDs que se encuientran a buen precio son normalicos.

Rebobino mas:
Resuerdo los floptical LS120 cuando los disketes estaban muertos; 120MB en un diskette, en aquella época sonaba bien, pero tampoco recuerdo haber visto ni uno. Eso si, algún conocido vio uno, de hecho to tenía un ZIP100 que era parecido.

Rebobino mas aún:
Recuerdo los diskettes ED; después de los SD, DD, HD llegaron los ED que tenían 4MB... tampoco he visto ninguno, es mas no he conocido a álguen que viera uno.


Resumiendo.
CREO, es posible que esté equivocado, que el sistema "CD" está muerto y desaparecerá mas pronto que tarde, como desaparecieron los vinilos y las cintas de cassette. D.E.P.
Para los que son jóvenes, las cintas de cassette se emplearon con profusión como almacenamiento masivo en los ordenadores, de hecho el PC tenía soporte para ellas en el S.O.
Los vinilos también se emplearon como almacenamiento de datos algo así como un vinilo-ROM aunque eso no lo he visto personalmente, no soy tan viejo.


----------



## yosimiro (Jun 27, 2015)

Scooter dijo:


> Pues no se.
> Por ejemplo recuerdo lo DVDs "de doble capa"...
> Recuerdo que la gente los nombraba porque NUNCA he visto uno. Si, si mi grabadora es de doble capa y la ost... en bote pero los DVDs que se encuientran a buen precio son normalicos.
> 
> ...



Es muy cierto todo eso que dices.
Solo observaría, que la capacidad de este *DVD*, es muy superiór a la de muchos HD y eso generaría un momento similar al del surgimiento del *CD*, puesto que convivía con maquinas cuyo *HD* era de 524 megas, y los primeros *CD* tenían 650 de capacidad.
No digo con esto que se vayan a producir en masa.
Solo cito que serían practicos al menos como back up, por el momento.


----------

